# Any users of the Modellbau Werkstat Heyn switch ground throws?



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All-

I like the looks of them, they appear to look well made, and are not the homes for ants and dirt like the normal LGB manual units?

http://www.modell-werkstatt.de/glei...dex-2.html

http://www.modell-werkstatt.de/glei...urzer.html

Anyone here use these that can give an opinion?


----------



## derlux (Feb 17, 2009)

I use two of them on my indoor layout.
The black base is solid 5mm plastic. The groundthrow is made from Brass.


Very solid design.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Available in the US?? From whom? 

Paul Deis


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, that was the input I needed. See any potential problems out doors? 

Paul, reading his terms, he does do export orders, and discounts in bulk...


----------



## derlux (Feb 17, 2009)

I dont think you can damage it in normal use.
Its a very simple and strudy groundthrow. Works fine with my LGB R1 switches.


I can send you one if you would like to take a closer look...

Marco


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Does it use the LGB screw holes ? 
Does the ground throw just hook into the switch throwbar ? 

If the two questions are a yes , and IF someone gets up a order I think I want to try a couple myself , how many need to be ordered ?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marco, PM sent. 

Dennis, it appears so from reading and pix on both Heyn's website and a Czech modelling site:

http://www.drah-servis.cz/detail.ph...oleje_heyn

Group buy in order perhaps?


----------



## derlux (Feb 17, 2009)

Dennis

Yes,Yes 

You simply hook the Groundthrow throwbar into the Switch trowbar an fasten the Throwbar base in the original LGB holes, finished.

Very simple change.... 


Edit:

Garrett

Mail sent.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you guys , and yes Garrett 
, keep me in the loop for these please . 
Dennis


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

E-mail in reply, we may have at least something to review for service in the works Dennis!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone interested in these... 

I just e-mailed Bertram Heyn and I got a reply right back. 

Unlike many small vendors in Germany, he does take PayPal for payment and not just bank wire transfer. 

So with this, ordering from the US is sans problem, I hope to fire off an order here in a couple weeks for an assortment of stuff. Including this interesting wheel chock- 

http://www.drah-servis.cz/detail.php?typ=lgb_sta_koleje_heyn


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

We are watching and waiting , thanks .


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

The pictures on his web site are great but I can only read english. Is there an english version of the site available? I like the picture of the wheel chock and the switch stands but I can't determine to price of ordering info??

Paul


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Understood Paul- 

First, the photos are on the Czech modelling site Drah Servis, and are only a description of the track components used so no prices there, the Heyn website is in German, but they do understand English if you have questions you can e-mail (Kontakt). 

http://www.modell-werkstatt.de/ 

Gleise is track, Weiche is switch(es)/points, and Zubehör is parts. Weichenhebel(en) are "switch handle(s)". 

http://www.modell-werkstatt.de/gleissystem/weichen/index.html 

http://www.modell-werkstatt.de/gleissystem/gleiszubehoer/index.html 

Gleissperre is literally "track lock" but wheel chock makes more sense to us English speakers. 

http://www.modell-werkstatt.de/gleissystem/gleiszubehoer/gleissperre.html 

The prices are in Euro, and right now it is US $1.20 to EUR 1.0. The German VAT tax will be removed for non European Union export orders (19%). 

PM if you need any other help. 



EDIT: Unfortunately, the links above only go to the main page, MLS does not recognize the end of the link, and hence, not go to the individual pages. Again with the forum bugs!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett

Just a FYI, if you're interested you can point directly to the desired page if you use the HTML hyperlink (anchor) element format (i.e. the upper one) in below image, and substitute the text to be displayed for the example text in blue on the right between the opening and closing HTML tags.










For example...

Weiche - Switch(es)/Points[/b]

Zubehör - Parts[/b]

Gleissperre (literally "track lock") - Wheel Chock[/b]


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, that did help. I honsetly don't understand a lick of it, but hey, you fixed the links for me, so all that counts!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett

Nothing really hard, just open a new file in a plain text editor (e.g. MS/Notepad) and manually type in the hyperlink template as depicted in the previous reply, then save the file to your desktop, naming it MLS_Posting_Templates.txt for example.

Then when you wish to include a link in a reply. Double-click the file on the desktop, after it's opened in the text editor (e.g. MS/Notepad).
[*] Copy the actual URL that you want to point to.
[*] Switch to the open text document, select the example URL (i.e. blue text on the left) and paste the copied one over it.
[*] Select the example link display text (i.e. blue text on the right), and then type in the text you desire to be displayed.
[*] Select all of the HTML template text, from the in the closing tag (i.e. the one farthest to the right).
[*] Then copy it to your clipboard.
[*] Switch to the MLS editor of choice (i.e. Quick Reply or HTML) and place the cursor where you want the link to appear.
[*] And paste the copied HTML template into the text area.
[*] When finished composing the reply content click the Submit button.
[*] If finished, simply close the text file without saving your changes, that way it'll be ready for the next use.
[/list] You'll have to wait until you post the reply to see the link, but if you've followed the steps it'll be there. 

The same can be done with the HTML image template, save both in the same text file. That way you've both available by opening just the one text file.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well guess what came in a nice little wrapped box from Germany today?









Marco was nice enough to send me two of the models for evaluation.


Conclusion: As most things from Germany, VERY nice quality items. The black base appears to be a resin material, and the rest is CNC cut or lost wax cast brass. Full nut/bolt/screw assembly. An etching primer would be needed for painting, but disassembly and re-assembly due to the construction methods would not be difficult. 


No mounting problems to LGB sleeper/tie spacing on the switches. As I have modified my Train Li switches for the LGB manual throws, I would assume that no problems would be encountered here either. Heyn's website says Aristocraft switches can be used also. I wonder about Piko, but if an LGB throw can be fitted, there should be no problem. Any throw/arm length adjustments could be made with ease to the bar.


Honestly, at the selling price, one would be hard to produce something of equal quality at home unless they were an accomplished resin and brass caster and machinist.


Conclusion? I know what I will be getting for my birthday from myself this month (along with some Lehmann Otto dress up bits!)


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is one of the two sent to me by Marco, still need to order the others:










So far, very happy, and are holding up well in the heat and rain (course it has been a month?)


----------

